# Best Adirondack (or other) hike for wildlife?



## brooklyn1 (Jul 4, 2008)

The last time I hiked the catskills, I was disappointed to find barely even a bird.
What is the best area in the NE to see wildlife? ... and I don't mean squirrels.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

Wanna see wildlife?  Had to WV for a hike.  I lived in Pocahantas Country and saw at least 50 dear a day if not more and usually 1 or more Black Bear every month


----------



## adamti91 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cold River in the Adirondacks, I've woken up with bears at my feet! (JBL too but a little too crowded)


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2008)

NH North woods.  I saw more moose than people for five straight days.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll have to say BSP.  Either in the car on the way to the trailhead or on the way to South Turner at Sandy Stream Pond (I think I have the right pond, it's the right peak from Roaring Brook) it's hard not to see moose.  

I've also seen them from the Fishery trailhead for Cabot & recently along 302 in Crawford Notch.  Most Deer I have seen was in the Catskills, over 50.  Way off the beaten path, on the way to Beech Hill & Middle Mountain, a couple of under 3k peaks seldom visited by peakbaggers.

basically the more people, the less wildlife, although I often walk around the block in Colchester CT & see rabbits, a hawk & a heron, occasionally deer & turkeys


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 17, 2008)

Best chance up here to see some cool animals would take a couple hikes around Newcomb/Long Lake.  Lots of black bears and a growing number of Moose.  I would not head into the high peaks, stay down low around the bogs and lakes and I think you will see things for sure.


----------

